# Etwas vergleichbares mit der ATi 4850 HD



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo, mein Bruder will seinen PC aufrüsten und will eine Grafikkarte ca im 80-100&#8364; Bereich sollte mit der ATi 4850 HD 512MB vergleichbar sein oder besser, aber nur eine Geforce will er weil mit der ATI hat der schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, z.B. er spielt bissl und die Temperatur steigt schnell hoch. Da er sowieso immer eine Geforce wollte will ich mich nun bei euch erkundigen ob ihr mir helfen könnt. Aber da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne brauch ich deswegen auch eure Hilfe.
Der Prozessor ist ein Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3,0 Ghz
4GB DDR2 Ram

und Mainboard ist von Gigabyte, der Name wird aber niergends angezeigt.

Er konnte mit der 4850 HD 512MB sogut wie jedes Spiel spielen sogar auf High, also schlecht ist sie nicht aber er will jetzt nunmal eine Geforce die Vergleichbar oder sogar bissl besser ist. Hab mir da die GTX 260 angeschaut wie ist die? Oder gibts was besseres in der Preisklasse?

Bzw. Kann ich in das Mainboard eigentlich jede Grafikkarte einbauen? Weil kenne mich da wirklich nicht aus was das innere vom PC angeht.

Wir wollten uns die neue Graka bei Ebay kaufen da sie dort etwas billiger sind.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG


----------



## painschkes (1. Juni 2011)

_Schau dir vllt mal die HD5770 an._


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja schon Danke aber wiegesagt er will halt eine Geforce und keine ATI mehr wäre da evtl eine GTX 280 gut?Aber soll halt eine sein wo nicht die Temperatur zu hoch geht beim zocken


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja die GTX280 ist schon ein bisschen arg alt finde ich - aber schnell. Aber eine 2 Jahre gebrauchte Grafikkarte? Ich weiss es nicht...

Die HD5770 wäre schon optimal..wenns ne Geforce sein muss, wäre es wohl eine Geforce 550Ti die dem am Nächsten käme...aber auch für die Gleiche Leistung ne Stange mehr Geld kostet. Er soll sich das lieber nochmal überlegen mit AMD.


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

GTS 450 oder doch gleich GTX 460?


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Ist das die GTS 450? http://cgi.ebay.de/G...=item27bb5d4a4a 
http://cgi.ebay.de/1GB-1024MB-nVidia-GeForce-GTS450-PC-Grafikkarte-GTS-450-/260785364996?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item3cb804e004

Und passt die eigntl in mein Mainboard oder braucht man für neuere Grafikkarten besseres Mainboard?


----------



## ayanamiie (1. Juni 2011)

Ich könnte dir die nvidia Geforce gtx 460 sonic ans herz legen ddr5 2gb speicher dx11kriegste von 150-220euro cagebraucht logischerweise auch billiger eher in deinem preisberreich dann


lad dir die software cpuid cpu-z oder siw Sytem information windows dakannste alles dann einsehen


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

PCI-e  

Weis es nicht aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass die HD 4850 auch PCI-e ist.

Somit nein brauchst nix neues  passt alles


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Okay und so mein Prozessor ist auch gut für die Graka?Da gibts übrigens verschiedene Sorten von den GTS 450 wie bei den anderen Karten auch ist das egal dann welche oder nach was muss ich da gehen?Bzw sehen auch alle anders aus


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

Sollte glaub ich keine probs geben 

Schau das die Graka 1GB RAM hat.

Das aussehen ist meist egal, sind verschiedene Hersteller mit verschiedenen Lüftern sonst gibts keinen unterschied

@ayanamiie[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] 2gb sind für 95% oder mehr total sinnlos, is aber wie die GHZ zahl ne ;D umso mehr umso besser egal ob amd 3ghz vs intel 3ghz :O[/font]


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja, nun hat aber ne GTX460 doch ne ganz andere Leistungsaufnahme als zB ne HD4850...
Ne GTX460 geht schonmal über die 150Watt unter Last, während die HD4850 einen TDP bei 110Watt hat.


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Also Netzteil hab ich 500 Watt, wie ist das denn mit den verschiedenen Modellen bzw die Karten sehen ja verschieden aus aber sind alle GTS 450 nur meisten verschiedenes aussehen oder? Auf was achte ich da?


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

Du musst auf Nichts achten, ausser das sie 1GB RAM hat 

Es gibt nur weil sie verschieden aussehen keinen Leistungsunterschied

nur Kühlung is überall anders. Aber egal welche Graka du mit nem Lüfter Kaufst, alle Kühlen


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

Naja aber ne GTS450? Lieber ne 550Ti oder?


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

Ach die gibts ja auch noch.....

Muss er halt schauen.... 

GTS 450 Kostet weniger aber hat auch weniger Power als ne GTX 550Ti


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Aber die GTS 450 packt die aktuellen SPiele schon oder? Weil die HD 4850 hat es auch getan und die GTS 450 ist ja besser oder?


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

Ja


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Okay Danke euch, werd mit wahrscheinlich dann die GTS 450 zulegen , hat ja auch HD Anschluss läuft das dann auch gut mit einem HD Monitor?


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

Ja


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

Nimm die Ti550. Die kostet vllt 10€ mehr..hat aber auch etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Fast 30 euro mehr


----------



## Littlecool (1. Juni 2011)

jap

hat aber auch mehr Leistung


----------



## Soramac (1. Juni 2011)

bei fast 30 Euro mehr, haste sogar eine GTX460 und die hat noch mehr Leistung!


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Und bei meinem Netzteil geht das?


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Und bei meinem Netzteil geht das?



500 Watt? Ja, geht.


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

GTX460 (TDP ~150Watt) wär ich etwas vorsichtig. Bei der GTX550 liegt der TDP genau wie der vonner HD4850 (110Watt). Und zwischen 95&#8364; und 116&#8364; (Hardwareversand) sind bei mir 21&#8364; ..also die Mitte^^


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Ok dann hol ich ja 460 GTX danke.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Mit der GTX460 kannste auch in nem Jahr noch fast alles flüssig zocken auf Full HD. (sofern du so eine Auflösung verwendest)


----------



## xdave78 (1. Juni 2011)

Jo. Die Karte ist echt gut vom P/L. Wenn das NT nicht irgendein Chinaböller ist, sollte das eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Varitu (1. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> mit der ATI hat der schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, z.B. er spielt bissl und die Temperatur steigt schnell hoch.



Hallo,

vielleicht sollte er sich dann mal Gedanken machen um eine vernünftige Gehäusebelüftung. So ein Heizkraftwerk sind die 4850 nicht. BTW, viele der älteren Geforce Teile(meine auch die 460GTX) heizen das System viel stärker auf, naja das wird er dann wohl auch feststellen. 
Daher fand ich die Empfehlung einer 5770 oder auch einer 6850 da eher passend, da die Karten eine kleinere Leistungsaufnahme haben.

Gruß Varitus


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Juni 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht sollte er sich dann mal Gedanken machen um eine vernünftige Gehäusebelüftung. So ein Heizkraftwerk sind die 4850 nicht. BTW, viele der älteren Geforce Teile(meine auch die 460GTX) heizen das System viel stärker auf, naja das wird er dann wohl auch feststellen.
> Daher fand ich die Empfehlung einer 5770 oder auch einer 6850 da eher passend, da die Karten eine kleinere Leistungsaufnahme haben.
> ...



Papalap, die 460GTX ist doch nicht alt? Und eine Grafikkarte wird nunmal heiß, dafür brauchst du aber kein super gekühltes gehäuse und der geringe Unterschied zwischen den von dir genannten Karten und der GTX460 ist auf die Wärmeentwicklung vernachlässigbar.


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi sagtmal bei der GTX 460 ist ein 6-poliger PCIe-Stromadapter dabei für was ist der? Also mein Bruder hat da an der ATI nur die Grafikkarte am Mainboard gesteckt sonst ist kein Kabel an der Karte dran? Für was ist der denn gut?


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Juni 2011)

die gtx 460 brauch den strom vom mainboard und 2x 6pin Stromversorgung extra, sonst läuft sie nicht, ist halt etwas stromhungrig.


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Der hat ein Mainboard von Gigabyste mit PCI-e 2.0 sind da 2 Pins? Sollte oder?BZW wie sehen die Anschlüsse im Mainboard aus?


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Der hat ein Mainboard von Gigabyste mit PCI-e 2.0 sind da 2 Pins? Sollte oder?BZW wie sehen die Anschlüsse im Mainboard aus?



nein das ist nur die schnittstelle, die 6pin anschlüsse finden sich direkt am netzteil (oder falls nicht vorhanden per adapter) poste hier mal dein netzteil.


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub das ist das Netzteil
http://www.ocztechno...supply-eol.html

Nur hier auf dem Bild sind beim Kabel 2 Weiße Enden wo gehen die rein? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150611494052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Juni 2011)

das is ein adapter, falls dein netzteil die anschlüsse nicht direkt hat.


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Ahso und wo kommen die 2 Weißen dann rein?


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Ahso und wo kommen die 2 Weißen dann rein?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molex

ist aber eigentlich selbsterklärend


----------



## kadet123 (1. Juni 2011)

Hmm also ich hab gefunden wo ich die beiden reintun kann einer ist bei mir frei und der 2. im Laufwerk wenn ich den dann raushole funzt mein Laufwerk aber nicht mehr? Bzw. hab nur 2 so Anschlüsse aber für alles brauch ich 3?


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> 500 Watt? Ja, geht.



500 W =/= 500 W !


Ich sag nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Ja was denn nun der eine sagt es reicht und nun doch nicht???


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun der eine sagt es reicht und nun doch nicht???



Dein OCZ-Netzteil ist schon ok, das sollte problemlos gehen. Nur bei einem OEM-NoName-Teil hätte ich Angst gehabt 

Und Molex-Stecker sollten eigentl. auch genug da sein. Ich kenne kein NT mit weniger als 4 Oo


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Alles klar wisst ihr warum ich nur 2 so Stecker für die Graka habe? Also wo die 2 Weißen reinkommen, weil einer ist im Laufwerk und einer frei und ich brauch ja 2 für die Graka also hab ich dann keinen im Laufwerk?

Ja find ich auch komish ich schau mal morgen genauer und sag bescheid.Danke


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Juni 2011)

laut Seite und Manual sollten am Netzteil 4 weiße Stecker sein...und da ich auch kein NT kenne mit weniger, solltest du vllt nochmal schauen. Vielleicht verstecken sie sich vor dir


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2011)

Du hast mit Sicherheit noch mehr als nur diese zwei Stecker. 4-6 sind normal. Notfalls kann man bei den Laufwerken CD/DVD und Festplatte noch einen Y-Stecker (Verteiler) dazwischen stecken um zwei Laufwerke mit nur einem Kabel mit Strom versorgen zu können.


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Alles klar bei mir sind alle Kabel vom NT Schwarz nicht weiß aber ist glaub ich egal, ich werd Morgen schauen und dann berichten! Danke euch


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Hmm noch eine frage hier steht http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150611494052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
 das man ein 24A auf der 12Volt Netzteil braucht wie ist das , ist das Pflicht oder geht meins auch?


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

Wenn laut deiner Angabe dies hier dein Netzteil ist: http://geizhals.at/a291251.html
Dann sollte die Amperzahl ausreichen.


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Ja hab nochmal nachgeschaut und es ist das Netzteil , also ich hab mal wieder nachgeschaut und finde irgendwie nur 3 Stecker einer Frei, einer im Laufwerk und einer in der Festplatte sonst keinen mehr der so aussieht. Soll ich vielleicht paar Fotos vom inneren Knipsen?


----------



## wowfighter (2. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Ja hab nochmal nachgeschaut und es ist das Netzteil , also ich hab mal wieder nachgeschaut und finde irgendwie nur 3 Stecker einer Frei, einer im Laufwerk und einer in der Festplatte sonst keinen mehr der so aussieht. Soll ich vielleicht paar Fotos vom inneren Knipsen?



Guck mal in den Kabelbündel, manchmal sind die mit Kabelbinder aneinander gebunden.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das bei diesem Modell einer zu wenig produziert wurde 


mfg


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut und finde irgendwie nur 3 sind zwar noch welche die fast so aussehen aber die sind sehr schmal denke nich das die es sind.<br>Hier mal ein Bild zum Album da sind Bilder von allen Steckern die ich da hab die meisten einzelnd fotografiert: http://imageshack.us...us...f.jpg/<br> 	bissl staubig aber werd ich heut beseitigen^^<br>
Sollen ja alle wie der P4 aussehen oder? Und da hab ich wiegesagt nur 3


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Juni 2011)

kadet123 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut und finde irgendwie nur 3 sind zwar noch welche die fast so aussehen aber die sind sehr schmal denke nich das die es sind.<br>Hier mal ein Bild zum Album da sind Bilder von allen Steckern die ich da hab die meisten einzelnd fotografiert: http://imageshack.us...us...f.jpg/<br> 	bissl staubig aber werd ich heut beseitigen^^<br>
> Sollen ja alle wie der P4 aussehen oder? Und da hab ich wiegesagt nur 3



such mal nach P1, P2, P3 und P4 und schau dir an, ob alle gleich aussehen.


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Hab nachgeschaut und da sind nur 2 Passende P4 und ein P5 und einer der auch so aussieht nur steht da nichts drauf der ist in der Festplatte, der P5 im Laufwerk und P4 ist frei sonst sind da einfach keine :/

Was meint ihr kann ich sowas nehmen? http://cgi.ebay.de/PC-Y-Kabel-Stromadapter-Strom-Adapter-5-25-CD-DVD-Molex-/330422201885?pt=DE_Technik_Computerzubeh%C3%B6r_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item4ceeb2ae1d

Dann kann ich den einen der frei ist auf 2 Erweitern oder nicht? Und was kostet so ein Kabel ca. im Mediamarkt falls es geht weiß das einer?


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Hmm ich glaub ich hatte die ganze Zeit etwas falsch verstanden, also nochmal bei der Grafikkarte wird so ein 6Pin Adapter mit 2x Molex mitgeliefert und den brauch ich nur wenn mein Netzteil keine 6Pin Anschlüsse hat? Oder wie ist das? Weil solche 2 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/396553d1301356833-neue-grafikkarte-fuer-shuttle-xpc-sp35p2-35850d1238482693-graka-2mal-6-pin-mit-6-und-8-pin-anschliessbar-pcie-connectors.jpg
hat mein Netzteil kann ich die dann einfach in die Grafikkarte tun, ohne diesen mitgelieferten Adapter?


----------



## Littlecool (2. Juni 2011)

Ja 

der Adapter ist nur für Netzteile die nicht Solche Anschlüsse haben...
einfach Karte rein Stecker rein und los


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Ah nun hab ich es gerafft sorry Leute aber ich kenn mich da nunmal nich so gut aus deswegen frag ich lieber paar mal bevor mir der Rechner dann hoch geht^^ Und mein Netzteil mit 500 Watt reicht wirklich für die GraKa? Bzw. da steht bei der Grafikkarte man braucht 24A auf der 12Volt-Leitung packt das mein Netzteil wirklich? Weil war ja auch nicht billig das Ding


----------



## Littlecool (2. Juni 2011)

Naja hab jetzt zerst den Thread weiter gelesen also wayne 

der 12V Stecker ist ja ein Molex Anschluss.... du benutzt aber die 2x 6 Pin PCI-e stecker  also kann es dir egal sein 

PC macht nicht einfach so BUM 

500 Watt reichen LOCKER.... auch wenn auf der Packung was anderes stehen sollte ist halt Nonsens... dein PC wird wahrscheinlich nicht mal über die 300 Watt Grenze kommen


----------



## kadet123 (2. Juni 2011)

Okay hört sich super an, ich bedanke mich bei euch vielmals habt mir super geholfen, nun weiß ich über alles bescheid. Falls noch fragen sind werd ich mich dann die Tage melden. 

MFG


----------



## Legendary (2. Juni 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Naja hab jetzt zerst den Thread weiter gelesen also wayne
> 
> der 12V Stecker ist ja ein Molex Anschluss.... du benutzt aber die 2x 6 Pin PCI-e stecker  also kann es dir egal sein
> 
> ...


Du weißt aber schon das ein NT im mittleren Bereich seinen besten Leistungsgrad hat, das heißt es läuft sowieso optimal bei 300W-350W. Ein NT, dass immer am Anschlag läuft ist uneffizient und geht auch gerne kaputt.


----------



## Littlecool (2. Juni 2011)

Lesen... 300 Watt +/- paar Watt... mehr wird sein PC nicht verbrauchen also who cares?

Und zu dem ein 500 Watt NT hat das beste bei 300-350 Watt... 
Kenn kein PC/NT der/das immer auf Anschlag läuft. 
Hab selber ein 600 Watt NT, dass seit 2 Jahren (und mein System verbraucht beim OC und Benchmarks gut und gerne mal mehr als 550 Watt)... problemlos läuft.

Man kauft sich auch kein 1000 Watt NT damit man sagt "Es hat seine beste Leistung bei 500 Watt und so behandel ich es auch"

Natürlich läuft es am effizientesten wenn es weit unter der eigentlichen grenze ist, aber sich deswegen ein NT zu holen was weitaus mehr power hat is auch ned der sinn der Sache.
Und deswegen wenn zu verunsichern schon garned.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2011)

50-60% wär optimal vom Wirkungsgrad P/L eher um die 75-85% Auslastung 

man darf aber auch nich von den max. Werten ausgehen die erreichen die Karten un CPU in Benchmarks(Stresstests)


----------



## Varitu (3. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Papalap, die 460GTX ist doch nicht alt? Und eine Grafikkarte wird nunmal heiß, dafür brauchst du aber kein super gekühltes gehäuse und der geringe Unterschied zwischen den von dir genannten Karten und der GTX460 ist auf die Wärmeentwicklung vernachlässigbar.



Hhm, dann muß ic hdie 460GTX mit irgendeiner anderen verwechselt haben.


----------

